1960: The Year the Singularity Was Cancelled - jbotz
======
jbotz
Sorry, pasting error. I've reposted. But for anyone who ends up here, the link
is: [https://slatestarcodex.com/2019/04/22/1960-the-year-the-
sing...](https://slatestarcodex.com/2019/04/22/1960-the-year-the-singularity-
was-cancelled/)

------
drdeca
Looks like you left out the link

